# Another hello from Ohio



## av8tor (Feb 5, 2008)

New to the forum and just wanted to say hi.  Long time Weber kettle and Weber propane user but new to Smokers.  Right now I am looking at the GOSM 3605BGD but have not yet pulled the trigger. (mostly because I can't find one locally)


----------



## mossymo (Feb 5, 2008)

AV8TOR
Welcome to SMF !!!

From what I hear, GOSM is a good choice.


----------



## gramason (Feb 5, 2008)

welcome to the SMF.


----------



## setitandforgetitsmoker (Feb 5, 2008)

i own a smoke hollow gas smoker i believe that they are the same as a gosm smoker i bought mine at rural king for $129.00 in ohio and have been real pleased with it for a little smoker the only problem is that the thermometer on the door is not very acurate. i use a maverick redi check remote thermometer so no big deal. just wanted to give you my insight and you might save a couple of bucks on the smoke hollow. good luck


----------



## kookie (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome to the smf. Great place here..................

Kookie


----------



## av8tor (Feb 5, 2008)

Great place indeed.  I am having a ball looking around.  The only problem is I have so many choices now.  I never considered an electric but after reading about the 30â€ Masterbuilt I kind of like what I see in that too.


----------



## buckeye smoker (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome to SMF.  What part of Ohio are you in?  I am from near Marietta/Belpre area.  If you have any questions, feel free to ask away.  I have learned a lot from the folks here and they are always ready to help!


----------



## desertlites (Feb 5, 2008)

welcome aboard we here to help-enjoy


----------



## smokeys my pet (Feb 5, 2008)

AV8TOR welcome to the forum. I like my GOSM but really enjoy the offset more. Lot more natural with using coal or wood than the propane. But you have to choose in order to be happy. Good luck with your decision and best of luck with all your smokes.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!!


----------



## kratzx4 (Feb 5, 2008)

A big howdy from southwest Ohio (east of Cincinnati). Your going to enjoy it here. Friendly helpful folks


----------



## richtee (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF Av. Lots of folks use the GOSM here. Never ran one, but I'll soon be getting a "smaller" smoker- well bigger than my ECB but smaller than a custom I'm building...and have been eyeing the GOSM.
Enjoy your time here.


----------



## ds7662 (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome to SMF! Glad to have you.


----------



## av8tor (Feb 5, 2008)

I am from Mount Vernon and thanks for the offer of help. Everyone has been great here.


----------



## smokedoggydog (Feb 5, 2008)

*Welcome,  to a world where smoking is recommened  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







*


----------



## av8tor (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks and they do look very similar. I might shoot over to Gander Mountain lunch time to look at them. At least they are local.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, always happy to see a new member online. We have many member who use the GOSM big block ( me too) and have great results. Great results can be had with other smokers too, so do a little research before you buy. Good Luck!


----------



## smokinheaveyc (Feb 5, 2008)

Just got my first vertical smoker. (Smokey Mountain) I've been using a Weber 22". Now it will be a grill. Been smoking Baby Backs and Butts, but now I'm ready to experience the whole smoking gammon. I live in northeast Florida on the water near Fernandina Beach. Looking foward to smoking some the fish i catch.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum AV8TOR.


----------



## charles1056 (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome to the SMf, Av8tor.  I also use a Smoke hollow propane and have had great luck with it so far.  That being said, you have to find the smoker that best suits your interests and time and can still produce the TBS.


----------



## xtexan (Feb 5, 2008)

Where are you from in O-H-I-O?


----------



## xtexan (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry I just saw your post.... WELCOME!


----------



## av8tor (Feb 7, 2008)

Good news my GOSM Big Block is in!  (Picking it up Saturday)

Texan I am from Mt. Vernon but work in Columbus.


----------



## setitandforgetitsmoker (Feb 7, 2008)

congrats and welcome fellow ohioan


----------

